# Shipment came in great!



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Shipment is here and near 100% are swimming!!!!


Beaufortia kweichowe
Akysis vespsa
CORYDORAS PEPPERED LONGFIN
corydoras panda
red iran rainbows
boesemani rainbows
L239 blus panaques
cardinal tetras
male and female congo tetras
cherry shrimp
green tiger barbs
regular tiger barbs
reticulated hill stream loaches
L448 clown plecos
mixed angels
rummy nose


yeah we got some fish!

Preorder now as some items are extremely limited! Send a message for prices or give me a call 

All fish will clear quarantine next Monday provided there is nothing wrong in the group for shipping next Tuesday.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

how much are the shrimp?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

That l239 is a beautiful fish. Wish I didn't dislike larger pleco in my current tanks!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

And those akysis are awesome!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

shrimp sets of 5 with 3 females (one being berried) and 2 males will be listed at 13.99 + shipping

keep in mind that these are fresh imported so it is a new infusion of blood from Singapore.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

austinroberts23 said:


> And those akysis are awesome!


They are a cool little cat!



austinroberts23 said:


> That l239 is a beautiful fish. Wish I didn't dislike larger pleco in my current tanks!


The clowns only get to 3"


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm.....congos you say eh......let me see....payday is the 4th wednesday of the month...i would sell my kid ; but nobody could put up with her.
hey...anybody need a kidney...lol....
i have about a dozen big congos right now...but only 2 females..i should get a few more for breeding...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

(runs to the freezer to check plecocaine stock)


----------

